# Focal speakers



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi, 

I'm on the market after new speakers, I have been in local Sound Advice and everything I have listen too sounded horrible. I've listened to JL Audio XR 650 CSi, JL Audio ZR 650 CSi, Focal 165 KF, Focal 165 K2P and nothing sounded right. The JL's had over exposed high range but were very clear, but on the other hand Focal-s had pretty good midrange but high tones sounded a little muddy. Everything was driven by JL 300.4, I have same amplifier in my car and I love it. Is it possible the Sound Advice had screw up their setup, I've herd Focal K2 Power before in Nissan Sentra and their were awesome. Any ways that is not the reason why I created this tread.

My question is :

If I buy Focal K2 Power 165 K3P speaker system which is 165 K2P components + 165 KBE Bass extension kit. And mount 165 K2P's in the front, than the 165 KBE's in the rear panels. Would that work or does it make any sens ? Or it would be better to just buy two sets of Focal 165 KF (components) for front and rear ? An alternative system would be using JL ZR 650 CSi and XR 650 CSi respectivle ZR for front and XR for rear. All would be pushed by JL 300.4 amplifier, the sub fequensies would be taken care of by JL Audio 12W6v2 in sealed 1.3 cubic feet box driven by JL 500.1 Amplifier.

Please let me know what do you think.

Best regards,

Misiek


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

what range of sound do you want from your rear fill? mibbass to augment the front or full range like.


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

I think the 165 K3P system consist of pair of 165 K2P components and 165 KBE bass extension. So if I would use 165 K2P as a front stage, the frequency response would be 70Hz to 22kHz so that would take care of High, Mid-bass frequencies. And instead of getting another pair of components or coaxial which would be a lower model. I would like to use a 165 KBE bass extension with frequency response of 60Hz to 300 Hz as rear stage to overlap between subwoofer and mid-bass speakers. Than I can set up crossover on subwoofer amp to about 70Hz. The 165 K2P would be driven by front output of 300.4 and 165 KBE would be driven by rear output of 300.4. 

I'm not sure if the separation of bass speaker make any sense, in home audio if you have 3 way speaker everything is in one place. So can Bass extensions be mounted separate instead of rear speakers ?

I hope that clarify my idea.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

From what I've heard here you can up to around 400Hz or so, but I'm not sure if you would need T/A to match them to the fronts especially since they will be play the same range in a 2.5 setup. You would then need biamp capabilty for those to woofers on the passive xover if you are planning on using them to do the T/A .


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry but I've got lost. What is T/A?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Time Alignment of speakers done with a processor before the amplifiers to compensate for different mounting location distance of the drivers from your head, you would need the passive xover to have the ability to amplify each driver separately so that the processing could be done to your front and rear, left and right mid independently.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

you dont need the bass extension kit. the woofers included in the K2Ps play very low. All you have to do is heavily deaden the front doors and you will be fine. lots of midbass output!


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks to both of you!  

First of all I use Alpine CDA-9857 and it does not offer any Time Alligment or any equalization functions like CDA-9855. After today I don't like Alpine anymore at all, a big disappointment in their mono block MRP-M450. I just replaced JL Audio 12W3v2 with 12W6v2 and it's even worst than before  . Anyways back to the subject, so if I can use Focal 165 K2P without extension that meens I can go for less $. What do you think about this solution’s?

- Focal 165K2P front and Focal 165KF rear

- Focal 165KF front and Focal 165KF rear


Best, 

Misiek


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Why do you want components in the rear? the coaxials will be much easier to mount and tune. if you arent that knowledgable on driver aiming, components in the rear are not a good choice. 

either way you go, the K2Ps or the KFs will be a great option. IMO the K2Ps have a better tweeter.


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, 

the only reason I would consider components for rear is that Focal does not make coaxial speakers in K2 Power series. So what I can do?

- Get one step lower component speakers to fill rear
- Get one series lower coaxial speakers (I'm not a big fan of this solution)
- Get KBE bass extension
- Do not mount any speaker in the rear ( no point of JL 300.4 and additional wiring that I have)

Any suggestion? 

BTW

Is it fair to sell JL 12W3v2 D4 for 80$ and Alpine MRP-M450 for 90$ or both for 150$ to my friend? I got them after the X-mass 06'.

Best,

Misiek


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

the polyglass line is also quite amazing. In fact I am using my polyglass 3 ways over my KF components. Realistically though, you dont need rear speakers. If you insist on not "downgrading", dont run any rears at all. and stop thinking about the bass extension kit. lol. its not worth the money.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

This is in no way meant to be a plug for focal drivers (since i have never used them), but on the odd chance that you are sold on focal but want to try to diy the components, Zalytron.com has the raw woofers for a decent price... might save you some money.

Make sure you look at the "on sale", "access", and "jm labs" pages (jm labs = focal).


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok, I just got a very weird idea. I have no idea what I'm talking about but I want to ask first. So I went on that Zalytron.com page and looked at the "row" speakers, but I have no idea about the DIY speakers. So can I take a bookshelf speaker and take it apart, I have a pair of Monitor Audio Silver S2. Take tweeters, woofers and cross overs and mount them in the car. Does it make any sense ?

Best,

Misiek


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I know a lot of people like Focal, but after having the tensil leads ripped out of the left speaker cone from a 130k set that was only playing from 100hz @ 24db and up off an A600.2 and discovering that the cones where deformed when I removed them to replace them after only 1- 1/2 years of use...I pretty much said "F-you" to Focal, but that's just me.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

hey grand, did you buy yours authorized? The only issues ive heard of with warped "focal" cones were those bought from ebay or the ones designed strictly for home use.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

bobditts said:


> hey grand, did you buy yours authorized? The only issues ive heard of with warped "focal" cones were those bought from ebay or the ones designed strictly for home use.


I didn't buy them authorized, and I didn't buy them from ebay. I bought them from someone on a forum years back. They where brand new, but it is possible I guess that I got ****ed by fakes.


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

OK, I'm not a big fan of Focal. But I don't know to many Car Speaker manufactures, I didn't listen to many speakers. I don't have chance to do so, I have only fer audio shops around and most of them carry Focal, JL Audio, Alpine, JBL and other similar brands. I don't like JBL, INFINITI, Harman Kardon, Alpine, Rockford Fosgate, Polk Audio, etc. If I could, I would put B&W for example from 6xx S3 series all around. 

OK, if not Focal than what? Please recommend something and I will see if I can listen to it, you name a brand and eventually model and I listen to it to see if I like it. Would that work ?


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

So can I use tweeters, Woofers, Crossovers, etc. from home speakers ?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Misiek, im confused by your last post. in the first paragraph you say you arent a big fan of focal, but so far thats all you have been really wanting to use. im confused


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Misiek said:


> So can I use tweeters, Woofers, Crossovers, etc. from home speakers ?


Have you considered these, or even heard of them?

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pio/pe/images/portal/cit_3424/383243804TS-C720PRS_camag_eprint.pdf


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

OK, I will explain it.

I have listened to everything you can buy in Circuit City, Best Buy, Sound Advice. And so far the only speakers I've liked are Focal's and maybe JL's XR and ZR - more ZR. But that's all I know of, I don't know Morel or other Car Audio manufactures. 

If I could use tweeters, woofers and crossovers from B&W 602 S3 and they would work well in the car, you will see me going tomorrow to get a pair of those.


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

89grand - I'm not familiar with those but I know Pioneers "Kevlar" cone speakers and I really like them. I will take look at them , hopefully I will find a place to listen to them.

Thank you


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

Should I start new topic "Help me choose the right speakers" ? 

I appreciate your help guys, everything you can think of.

Please


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

Well the Pioneers are 3 way, so I would need to think of placement of the 3rd speakers. And the price 249$ + shipping for the TS-C720PPRS wow!! I have to listen to them.


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

Well,

I'm getting the door form under trim my bed to see if I can fit the 3rd speaker. I don't think I have enough space to place it anywhere . I can post a picture of the door trim, if you want?


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Misiek said:


> If I could use tweeters, woofers and crossovers from B&W 602 S3 and they would work well in the car, you will see me going tomorrow to get a pair of those.
> 
> Should I start new topic "Help me choose the right speakers" ?


A speaker is a speaker. Some have attributes that make them better for use in the home, but don't assume that just because a driver is a "home audio" driver, that it won't work in your car. Most of the people on this forum, including myself, use "home audio" drivers in their systems, and they are almost always superior to what you can get at best buy or circuit city.

There are a lot of "help me choose the right speakers" threads already though, so you might want to take a week or so and just read the forum. A lot of the questions you have are probably already answered.


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

Interesting, I will start reading into it. I already have a pair of Monitor Audio Silver S2 in my closed, I don't like the too much but for use in the car with subwoofer they would be perfect. But I will still look for car speakers, maybe I will get another great recommendation as with the Pioneer Premier. The only thing is I don't know how to mount them .

Best,

Misiek


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Misiek said:


> Well the Pioneers are 3 way, so I would need to think of placement of the 3rd speakers. And the price 249$ + shipping for the TS-C720PPRS wow!! I have to listen to them.


The TS-C720PPRS is a 2 way set.


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes, you are right ! I don't know why I thought it's 3 way.... Well looks great to me , and it's not very high priced comparing to others. Sweet!


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

DIY is usually even less expensive and can yield equal, if not better results.


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

I found a dealer of Pioneer Premier, tomorrow I will visit them for sure. I really want to listen to those speakers, also I will search for some reviews.

If you have other speaker recommendations, please post everything.

This forum is awesome


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

like the others the review section is your friend , keep in mind while listening most reviews are done in thier vehicle and compared to many other great drivers they have used in the past and not on a sound board wich most of the time on axis with the tweeter 3-6 inches away from the mid ,i am another who agree,s nix the rear fill take your girl out instead !!


----------



## Misiek (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you all for your fast and accurate replays. 

89grand - thanks to you I have found the perfect speakers and not as expensive (online) as the Focal's. The Pioneer Premier PRS Series sound almost as good as my B&W 604 S3's, I just love the sound that they are producing. I've looked for speakers for 7 months and did not find any thing that would suite my taste. Well I've looked in the wrong places listening to wrong speakers I guess.  On Monday I will order 2 sets of PRS's font and rear and play with tweeter placement, maybe make some holes in the car  .

I'm so Happy!!

Thank you, all!

Best regards,

Misiek


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

how did those pioneers work out for you? I have been looking at focal also!


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

Misiek said:


> Thank you all for your fast and accurate replays.
> 
> 89grand - thanks to you I have found the perfect speakers and not as expensive (online) as the Focal's. The Pioneer Premier PRS Series sound almost as good as my B&W 604 S3's, I just love the sound that they are producing. I've looked for speakers for 7 months and did not find any thing that would suite my taste. Well I've looked in the wrong places listening to wrong speakers I guess.  On Monday I will order 2 sets of PRS's font and rear and play with tweeter placement, maybe make some holes in the car  .
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're on the right path.

I may get flamed but I feel Focals are some of the quirkiest sets out there for car audio for the price you pay, they require so much work just to get the same result you'd get from a lot of "pop them in and go" setups in the same price range. Just don't agree with their tweeter design though the mids are pretty nice but not the best on the market.


----------



## Chris haught (Feb 27, 2017)

Here's a new one, so far no one has been able to get, I mean no one. Focal 165 k2 2-ways , what to set crossover in door there are three buttons each has -1, -2,-4 db what is combo or set up ?


----------



## Chris haught (Feb 27, 2017)

Any answers to focal speaker tweeter setup


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

Chris haught said:


> Here's a new one, so far no one has been able to get, I mean no one. Focal 165 k2 2-ways , what to set crossover in door there are three buttons each has -1, -2,-4 db what is combo or set up ?


Can you explain more about those buttons? Does the manual explain what the buttons do? My guess is they control tweeter attenuation and if that is the case, set it to largest setting, -4, and listen how it sounds.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris haught (Feb 27, 2017)

*Subsonic*

I have ported box with 2 re 10's at 1ohm with arc is 1000.1 at 1ohm don't know freq., of box want to set up sat on amp


----------

